# Brief Rant boat anchored in OB Pass



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sat night, Labor Day weekend, just after sunset I was running back after a long day of fishing offshore. I was running around 50 mph 2 or 3 miles from the pass starting to slow way down to enter pass and I started looking closely at radar to see what all the boats near the pass were doing, ie coming out going in etc... There were 3-4 small boats all entering the pass from different angles and one boat that appeared to be stopped right in the middle. As I got within 1/2 mile or so I slowed to maybe 20 mph or so to get in line. I noticed the boat in the center of the pass appeared to not have lights and was anchored!! my first and only thought was the boat had broken down and dropped anchor to avoid hitting the jetties. I was amazed as I got closer thinking I might could assist to see that they were fishing!!! The boat did have it's bow lights on but as the tide was going out I could not see them till I was inside the pass. What kind of nimrod anchors dead in the middle of the pass in a 18-21' ski boat loaded with kids at dusk to fish!! I was tempted to hail him on the radio or the marine patrol as he as an absolute hazard, but I did not see a vhf antenna and I really did not want to get in a hollering match with an idiot, he obviously thought what he was doing was safe, I was and still am amazed at this guy!! sorry for the rant, just wanted to vent!


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

general lack of common sense in my opinion, this is just as retarded as the guy i saw pulling his kids on an inflatable at like 30mph through the icw on the choppiest day imaginable, right after sunset, none of them had life vests

the stupid things people do sometimes


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Saw your boat at Sportsman as we were leaving Sunday am. She looks good as always. When we came back in some other nimrod was pulling a tube with kids in it through the pass right at the rocks.

Trouble is, you hit someone like this & they will blame you....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Everyone should be allowed to operate a boat and enjoy the water as long as they possess one piece of equipment; a brain


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Everyone should be allowed to operate a boat and enjoy the water as long as they possess one piece of equipment; a brain



Oh there you go... advocating discrimination! Oh it is terrible! :no:


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Another reason for a safe boating course and passing it! These ;people do not know.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

isn't that called natural selection...


----------



## sashay33 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm a tugboat captain and you can not begin to imagine what I have seen. Unfortunately, no one follows the nav rules or rules of the road, except for commercial vessels in VTS areas. And there are exceptions there as well.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet it would have been fun to see the same boat at the launch too:whistling::thumbup:


----------



## GaffShot (Oct 30, 2007)

Just because they're stupid doesn't mean we should run over them. It'll scratch your gelcoat. They were probably on the BP time-clock drawing their $20 / hr to wave at people to slow down while their cohorts degrease the boulders in the pass. I think I saw that last weekend. :thumbsup:


----------

